
Tesla Falls After Anticipated S&P Inclusion Fails to Materialize - xoxoy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-09-04/tesla-falls-after-anticipated-s-p-inclusion-fails-to-materialize
======
morpheos137
Tesla makes far less money than Ford but has a far larger market cap. What
competitive advantage does Telsa have over Ford to justify the market cap?

~~~
jdashg
Haha, speculative market cap machine goes "brrrrrr".

The red pill here is that people think they'll be able to sell non-dividend
stocks, e.g. TSLA, to yet-greater-fools (at fundamental price of "it's worth
what people are willing to pay"), at better ROI than Ford's more traditional
growth+dividends. Do people believe Tesla might start paying a dividend?

Not that you can do much about it! It's worth what people are willing to pay!

